

Laws of Physics Say Quantum Cryptography Is Unhackable. It’s Not  - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/06/quantum-cryptography-hack/

======
whitewhim
All of this boils down to implementation. A properly implemented QKD system is
equivalent to a guarantee that the two key holders are the only one that have
the key provided no interception was detected during distribution. However, in
practice if there is a flaw in your implementation just like in normal
cryptography it is possible to gain enough info to decrypt the transmitted
information. I was just at Dr. Makarovs lab in waterloo, one of the first
quantum cryptography hackers. They were exploiting such flaws as poor random
number generators and optical components inherent reflection to gain
information during key distribution on flawed systems. however these flaws are
still not exploitable as commercial systems XOR the generated key with a
traditional public key so in order to decrypt the information both the QKD and
public key distribution must be cracked, which won't happen until we have a
quantum computer.

------
e3pi
Laws of Information Theory Say A One Time Pad Is Unhackable. It Is

